# No youtube links any longer?



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

I just tried to post a youtube link, I've done it before with no problem. Now, it alters the link to a dead end when I actually post it, in every way I try it, even just posting the address as a link. What happened here? Is there a new way to post youtubes?


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

hmmm let's see....

[YOUTUBE]gojf0h4EGOQ[/YOUTUBE]

Nope. Same way.
Remember to remove everything _*before *_the v= in the URL


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Post one here and we'll see if we can see it.
It may just be that you cannot see it correctly.
And if that is the case, then uninstall flash, restart and then reinstall flash seems to be working for people....


----------



## arabian knight (Dec 19, 2005)

Lets see if this works

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7329Es_uP0"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7329Es_uP0[/ame]

Yes and did nothing different then have been doing for years. Just copy and paste the url into the link icon.


----------



## Malamute (Sep 15, 2011)

Oh, I understand the procedure, but that day or two it simply wasn't working like it normally does. I posted a comment about it, and someone was going to "show me" how to do it, and they couldnt get it to work in any way either. Seems to have started working again a day or so later.

The wierd part, when I tried to even post a code for a link after the embed didnt work as usual, it was _changed_ when I hit the go button. I tried a half dozen or more times in different ways, with the same results. I went and looked at the pasted code I had posted, and it wasn't what I posted.

It was here, posts 156 and 157

http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/su...ting-realization-during-long-term-shtf-6.html


----------



## WhyNot (Jun 21, 2011)

Mal, it probably was just a glitch as they are switching over. I'm sure if they change the way things are posted there will be a notification. Sounds like just a momentary glitch.

Some people were talking about having issues over in ST...for some the flash thing worked they said but it could very well be just a glitch that had gotten taken care of by the time people got around to trying to sort it out. :shrug:


----------

